
Liberty Bridge could be the ultimate car-free span - cjbos
http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20151016-liberty-bridge-could-be-the-ultimate-pedestrian-walkway
======
theoh
The proposed "box truss" is sometimes called a Vierendeel truss and has been
used occasionally in modern architecture. The omission of diagonal members
means that the joints must be rigid (not pinned), complicating the structural
calculations because the structure is then statically overdetermined. It's a
promising design I think, compared to the clunky garden bridge proposed for
London.

------
icodestuff
> How can a millennial ’trep with no lofty urban-design credentials even
> consider proposing such a bold idea?

What is a "'trep"?

~~~
MBlume
Entrepreneur? I've never seen this used before either.

